# length of leash



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

Hello! I am new to the boards and will be picking up my new maltese puppy in a few weeks so I am really excited and will probably have many more questions for you all as I think of them!!
I've been doing a lot of research about what supplies I will need to get before I pick her up, and was just wondering what is the difference between a 4 foot and 6 foot long leash in terms of is one better than the other, why would you want a shorter leash vs a longer leash, etc. Which would you recommend? 

Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lunasmom said:


> Hello! I am new to the boards and will be picking up my new maltese puppy in a few weeks so I am really excited and will probably have many more questions for you all as I think of them!!
> I've been doing a lot of research about what supplies I will need to get before I pick her up, and was just wondering what is the difference between a 4 foot and 6 foot long leash in terms of is one better than the other, why would you want a shorter leash vs a longer leash, etc. Which would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome! More important than the leash, I would definitely recommend a harness so that there's no constriction near their throats. As far as a leash goes, I went with a 6'. It just seemed the right distance to me. You can always wind it in, in your hand if you want it shorter but I found that 6' gives Tyler a good chance to have a little free room while we're out. We have leash laws so he's never off leash. Can't wait to see your little one.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to SM! Sue gave you excellent advice regarding the harness! I personally prefer a 4 foot leash because I find it a little easier to handle and I like to keep Bailey very close to me on walks for safety reasons.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to SM! You got great advice already about using a harness instead of a collar to protect your pup's trachea. I think the leash length is just preference. I have both, and I prefer the shorter length. I just feel like I have more control over them and with the 4' leash, I can keep them on the sidewalk and off of the street and lawns.

Debbie


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I like a 4 foot leash for out in public on walks and a 6 foot or a little longer for going potty outside, so she can have a little more freedom to wander and sniff.


----------



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great replies!! I appreciate all the advice I can get  

I definitely plan on getting a harness for her on walks, as I have heard how delicate their tracheas are. Those of you that use a harness - do you have a collar for them when they are not on walks and then use the harness only when she will be on a leash? Or do your pups wear the harnesses all the time? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie wears a collar all the time, has rabies tags, & my cell attached to it. DH has left the backyard gate open, she has escaped. I have leashes of all lengths, including a retractable. Walks on the trail get the retractable. A doggie function gets her pretty pink ribbon leash. She doesn't have a harness, she would matt too much.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also prefer the 4' leashes, although I also have a 6' one. During training sessions it can be nice having a longer leash such as when you are teaching recall, but on normal walks 4' is plenty. They should be walking beside you, not in front or way off to your side.

Yes, a harness is perfect for walks. You will want to remove it when you are not out with your dog. My two don't wear collars in the house or anything, especially not while they are in their crates. Whether or not you keep a collar on your baby is a personal choice. My two can't stand having tags dangling from their necks so I never put tags on them. I just use collars as a fashion accessory!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, maybe I'm in a minority with the 6'. Never thought about it. It just felt right for me as I said. Tyler walks at my side and isn't a puller but we do go to the park and we do recall training so I like the 6' for all of that. And you can always make a leash shorter but not longer. :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure like many of us, you'll end up with several leashes and several harnesses.

I don't keep a collar with tags on it on Tyler because we live in an apartment house with elevator men so even if Tyler gets out my door, he won't get past the elevator. All the guys know him and where he lives. :HistericalSmiley: I keep his tags on his harnesses. I do remember this discussion when I first joined and I recall people using some break away collars if they do use them so that the dog can't get hung up and strangled. I think they make cat ones like that that are a good size for our little guys and girls.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I generally prefer the four foot, but I am short, so that plays a role in it, too. I have leashes of all lengths, but the ones I reach for most are 4 feet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I walk multiple dogs at a time....and I prefer the 4' leads...I feel like I have better control over them. They are small dogs and I want them near to me at all times...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I prefer a harness with a 6 ft lead for training. That was the recommendation of my trainer. I also like it for walking with one dog. But when I walk all three, as Pat says, it is much easier to manage with shorter leads. The one thing I will tell you that I would strongly advise against are the retractable leads.


----------



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people say they don't like retractable leashes, but not a lot about why - what are your reasons for advising against it? I've always used them with my family dogs growing up, but those were always much bigger dogs (Aussie and golden retriever).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lunasmom said:


> I've heard a lot of people say they don't like retractable leashes, but not a lot about why - what are your reasons for advising against it? I've always used them with my family dogs growing up, but those were always much bigger dogs (Aussie and golden retriever).


Here is an excellent piece on retractable leads, and states almost exactly what my trainer told me. They are a "restraining" device, not a "training" device.

Retractable Dog Leashes - the Pro's & Con's


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lunasmom said:


> I've heard a lot of people say they don't like retractable leashes, but not a lot about why - what are your reasons for advising against it? I've always used them with my family dogs growing up, but those were always much bigger dogs (Aussie and golden retriever).


Besides not being the best for training, retractables can also be dangerous if they get wound around a body part - yours or the dog's. One of the pet parents in an obedience class a few years ago suffered cuts deep enough to require stitches when her retractable got wound around her leg and the dog took off - the leash cut into her leg. My trainer also knows a pet parent who lost the tip of her little finger from a retractable.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I stay far, far away from retractable leashes because I like to have better control over my dog on walks and like to keep him near me in case a car comes by or we come across other dogs. For bigger dogs, I can see why people would use retractable leashes in some situations - like if they were in an open, safe area where they wanted the dog to be able to have more freedom and explore. But for small dogs like Maltese, I don't think I'd use ever them. 

Maggie has a good point about them being dangerous if they get wound around a body part - yikes!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

My opinion: leashes are not as important as training your pup the "loose-leash walking" !! 

We learned it in a puppy class in PetSmart and it works wonderfully!! My girls will always walk next to me with loose leashes and they never drag the leashes, and you will avoid the possibility of choking your pup! But anyway, I agree with what people said, always use a harness!


----------

